# Quick help needed... Refills??



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 1, 2007)

I just had a guy buy a Cedar Churchill (cross fingers) and he needs to know what comercial refills fit it and I can not remember, was it the Watermans that fit??  Anyone?


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 1, 2007)

Fountain pen?  Yes it's the Waterman refills.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, that is good news... The guy bought it for his son and he uses Waterman refills and I was pretty sure that is the ones they take, but I did not want to say 100% until I checked on it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 1, 2007)

Standard international cartridges.  It's that simple.  It can be any brand that follows the standard...Private Reserve, Noodlers, Diamine, Montblanc, Sailor, etc.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 2, 2007)

i pick up waterman refills at office depot


----------

